# Grace Lux Shoulder Bag



## silver_horizon

Hey ladies,

I saw the Grace Lux Shoulder Bag on the MiuMiu Website and  really liked it.
Could you tell me what quality the bags have and how they hold up? I never bought a MiuMiu bag, but a Prada tote and the quality is not so impressive.
I recently got Ballerinas from this brand and the Nappa leather is super soft! 

Please help me decide if I should get the bag or look for something else


----------



## IntheOcean

I only have one Miu Miu and it's an older model, I think it's maybe 8 or so years old. But the leather's held up pretty nicely, still soft and nice to the touch. I don't remember what kind of leather it is, though. All the hardware is still in place, zippers run smoothly. 

I don't know if Miu Miu's quality stayed the same over the years, though. It seems to be a very common trend lately among some luxury brands to raise prices but lower the quality of their items. 

I personally really like the Grace bag. It's a pretty neat mix of professional, casual and elegant.


----------



## silver_horizon

Thank you very much for your input!
Yes I heard that too that prices increase while the quality declines. I was just so impressed with the leather of the ballerinas therefore I hope that the bags are also sublime quality.


----------



## IntheOcean

silver_horizon said:


> Thank you very much for your input!
> Yes I heard that too that prices increase while the quality declines. I was just so impressed with the leather of the ballerinas therefore I hope that the bags are also sublime quality.


If you do decide to pull the trigger and get this bag, please post a review! Not many people hanging out here on the Miu Miu forum these days.


----------



## silver_horizon

here you go...but it‘s the shopper!


----------



## silver_horizon

ghe leather is soft and shiny, the bag is not too heavy, the strap drop length is very comfortable. it can be placed on the floor without falling over. it has bags inside and one on the outside.


----------



## IntheOcean

silver_horizon said:


> here you go...but it‘s the shopper!


Oh, what a pretty bag! I love what they did with the front pocket. A shopper is certainly a nice & useful style to have in your bag collection. I'm glad you like it! Congrats


----------



## virginiabagLVer

Hi, I just pulled out a Miumiu shopper that has to be 11 years old. IT IS STUNNING. I have used it sporadically in the past, so I'd say it has seen moderate to heavy usage. It is quite simply my favorite bag. I bout a LV Maida which is lovely but I'm returning it and putting this beauty back in rotation. The Lambskin is sooooo soft. Just a great looking bag. Excellent quality!


----------



## IntheOcean

virginiabagLVer said:


> Hi, I just pulled out a Miumiu shopper that has to be 11 years old. IT IS STUNNING. I have used it sporadically in the past, so I'd say it has seen moderate to heavy usage. It is quite simply my favorite bag. I bout a LV Maida which is lovely but I'm returning it and putting this beauty back in rotation. The Lambskin is sooooo soft. Just a great looking bag. Excellent quality!


It is soooo lovely!  Would you like to do some mod shots? I agree, Miu Miu leather is amazing.


----------



## Estella94788

This bag looks lovely


----------



## behindtheseams

silver_horizon said:


> here you go...but it‘s the shopper!



What a beautiful bag! I recently picked up a Grace Lux shoulder bag, although mine is in the hobo style. The leather feels divine, and I like the weight of the hardware. It feels like a well-crafted bag. I'm curious how yours is holding up?


----------

